
Show HN: Name generator that learns your tastes - aliakhtar
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;m working on an AI based name generator: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;naminator.io .  You can vote on the names it produces (Like &#x2F; Love &#x2F; Nah) and it tries to learn your tastes and gives you personalized results after each Like &#x2F; Love vote. Soon to be a paid feature but currently completely free. Would love any feedback!
======
aliakhtar
Clickable link: [https://naminator.io](https://naminator.io)

